
Drone CI announces native Kubernetes support - regnerba
https://blog.drone.io/drone-goes-kubernetes-native/
======
marcinzm
Interesting although apparently still experimental. Does anyone know if Drone
has good support for a monorepo? As in, on a PR only running tests for the
projects which have code changes in that PR? With CircleCI the solution we use
is really hacky.

~~~
bradrydzewski
We do not have native support for limiting Pipelines or Pipeline steps based
on files changed, however, this can be achieved with plugins. I wrote a post
about it here:
[https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/1021#issuecomment-4178...](https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/1021#issuecomment-417819643)

There is a lot of interest in a plugin that supports limiting step execution,
so I would love to work with teams that have mono-repository experience to
come up with a solution. Perhaps eventually the plugin would become part of
Drone core ...

